# Précaution avant de faire un hackintosh



## jojobarjo555 (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà essayé de faire un hackintosh sur un Asus sans partitionner le disque dur et toute les partition ( et aussi partition de restauration)ont été effacé et l'ordi bloque sur la pomme.
J'ai du alors installé Linux pour faire remarcher mon ordi gratuitement.
Là je voudrai faire un dual boot, hackintosh et windows 7 sur un packard bell (config impec'),
mais j'ai peur de refaire la même erreur. Quelqun pourrait me dire si je peut faire une patition pour accueillir le hackintosh sans effecé mes autres partions?

Merci


----------



## Keikoku (11 Juin 2012)

Je crois que c'est assez difficile de faire un hack en dual boot sur le même disque. L'idéal reste de faire un dual-boot avec un programme pour choisir la selection du boot au démarrage sur la partie mac.

Par exemple, moi j'ai installé mon hackintosh à l'aide de Kakewalk (une installation pour noobs). Kakewalk installe automatiquement (si je ne me trompe pas) un selecteur de boot.

Maintenant je ne sais pas si cela marche avec les partitions. En tous les cas, je te conseillerais d'installer d'abord Windows, et pas mac. On me l'avait déjà conseillé par le passé.

Je ne sais pas si tu es plus avancé, mais je pense que les autres membres pourront mieux t'éclairer.


----------



## Suzumebachi (27 Juin 2012)

jojobarjo555 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé de faire un hackintosh sur un Asus sans partitionner le disque dur et toute les partition ( et aussi partition de restauration)ont été effacé et l'ordi bloque sur la pomme.
> J'ai du alors installé Linux pour faire remarcher mon ordi gratuitement.
> ...


 
Utilise easy BCD, c'est une image iso que tu download et grave sur un cd ensuite tu boot dessus et tu as là tout les outils de partitionnement. Si possible au cas où avant de faire des bétises avec les partitions de restaurations utilise s'il existe, l'outil pour graver les dvd de restaurations.


----------



## icerose (28 Juin 2012)

je te conseille de mettre un 2eme dd 
chaque systeme independant 
apres
preso si je devai utiliser  1 seul dd sa reste a verifier 
il faut donc 3 partition ntfs et mac journalier et une 3eme (genre 1giga)pour installer le boot
1 installer lion 

2 installer windows (windows va ecrase le mbr (le fichier boot)
3 booter grace a un cd type 123boot sur lion et re-installer juste chameleon rc5
sur la de 1  giga 
se qui permet en cas de probleme de rebooter sur les disques pour reinstaller les demarrage
en gros a  tester mais si tu cherches dans la cave j avai laisser un lien pour un uto de se type


----------

